# Blue guppies in tha house :)



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

The pics arent the best- but guppies swim so fast its hard to get a pic without a blur lol sorry about that but I wanted to show them off anyway 
introducing My new blue guppies  
this pic here has a bit of reflection from my light but its the only photo out of say 20 that you can see well... 








and


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Beautiful Guppies!!!
Congrats on your new addition =D

I am soooo gonna go to BA in NY that you go to more often~ hehe


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That guy's got a cleft gill plate. I'd exchange him.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> That guy's got a cleft gill plate. I'd exchange him.


oOoOo, good eyes!
But... is he really exhange-able? Since he's alive and all...
And also been viewed before purchase?

- something i can also take reference for in future purchase 

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> That guy's got a cleft gill plate. I'd exchange him.


how can you tell? and what problems come with a cleft gill plate?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> how can you tell? and what problems come with a cleft gill plate?


 It's missing a piece of gill cover. Mainly the gill can be more easily damaged. Also since the gill plate cant close properly the ability of that side of gills to use oxygen is lessened a bit.

Absolutely it is exchangable.

I don't like the looks of the spot on it's side either. Almost looks like Mycobacterium.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I still love him and wouldnt wanna exchange him...lol 
ive been really checking him out for the last hour but I cant see that his gill looks different than my other guppies, maybe Im not seeing it tho... The pic is really bad too he is a little blurry and has a reflection from my light on him too, i see what youre saying in the pic his gill looks kinda odd but looking in person it doesnt look so strange... I posted a new video on my youtube channel where you can see him better though and see what you think.(as best as it can be with fast swimming guppies hehe) 
he does have spots on both his sides too, dark blue with light blue borders, but the photo doesnt show it well with the reflection of my light
gotta try some new ways to get a better photo of these guys


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Watched the video. Cleft is definitely there. There's also definitely a cyst on the body. 

Honestly you should destroy that fish immediately. That cyst looks too much like fish TB and it's not worth the risk don't return it because of the risk of infecting the store and don't flush it so you don't get myco bacterium in the lake. If you have cloves or clove oil mix them with a bit of water then put the fish in that water in a little container and it will fall asleep. Then you can 'finish' it.. That's the most humane way to kill a fish. If you don't, and that's fish TB, you could have an entire tank full of dying fish in a few weeks to a few months.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your guppy's situation, GuppyLove~
and about the difficult decision you have to face 

I also want to precaution you when handling fish and fish related stuff - especially if it has TB.
- I've read some articles and posts (not from GTAA) that fish TB can be transmitted to human through your wounds which can cause some irritation. I'm guessing this is under really _rare_ circumstances? Maybe someone here can help clarify this >.< 
(I'm soooo sorry if I read/interpret the info on fish TB wrong...)

Sorry if I alarm you any further upon your guppy's condition but it's good to be careful and taking extra caution for your own safety never hurts~

All the best, 
~ Jennifer ~


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

jen_jen_ng said:


> Sorry to hear about your guppy's situation, GuppyLove~
> and about the difficult decision you have to face
> 
> I also want to precaution you when handling fish and fish related stuff - especially if it has TB.
> ...


It isn't that rare. I have something I highly suspect is mycobacterium on my finger and someone I know who works with aquariums full time has it on his hand also. It just causes a localized skin condition in people. Fish it kills.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

AquariAM said:


> It isn't that rare. I have something I highly suspect is mycobacterium on my finger and someone I know who works with aquariums full time has it on his hand also. It just causes a localized skin condition in people. Fish it kills.


You should get it checked out. It can spread to your joints and then you're in for a long course of nasty drugs.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Agree with bae on this. If it is in fact a mycobacterium infection, it needs to be treated and it takes quite a while to get rid of it. It is not something to be ignored. unfortuneately it isn't something a lot of doctors are familiar with.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Tell the doc what you think it is. It's sometimes called "fish keeper's granuloma".

N.B. It may cause you to have a positive reaction on a tuberculosis screening test.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

its been there since 2004 but I'll get it checked out..


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

bae said:


> You should get it checked out. It can spread to your joints and then you're in for a long course of nasty drugs.


... thanks for the info Bae~ I've read one article mentioning something like that but just assumed it's under rare situation... >.< scary...



AquariAM said:


> its been there since 2004 but I'll get it checked out..


O.O asap!

~ Jen


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

jen_jen_ng said:


> ... thanks for the info Bae~ I've read one article mentioning something like that but just assumed it's under rare situation... >.< scary...


It's somewhat rare, but note that even if something has an incidence of one in a million, that means it will hit about 30 people in Canada, and one of them could be you. So it's worth bearing in mind if you get a sore on your hand that doesn't heal up in a reasonable length of time.


----------

